# Game #78: Cavs @ Pistons (4/12/2006)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 78*_


*Cleveland Cavaliers* *47-30) @* *Detroit Pistons** (62-15)*

_*Wednesday, April 12, 2006*_
*Time:* 5:00pm PT, 8:00pm ET
*TV:* *ESPN*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *The Palace of Auburn Hills*, Auburn Hills, Michigan

*HEAD COACHES*


*PROBABLE STARTERS*



*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ BENCH*


*DETROIT PISTONS’ BENCH*



*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’*

*•* The shooters need to make their shots but also occasionally mix things up to keep Detroit’s defense honest. If Cleveland has a great day driving but a poor shooting day or vice versa, it won’t be enough to overwhelm Detroit’s defense. But if Cleveland is sharp in several offensive categories, they might be able to stay close and steal it.

*•* Detroit is going to have several runs where they tear through Cleveland’s defense as if it isn’t there. Moments such as that are when the team needs to stay calm in the midst of the storm and not lose hope. Detroit has often broke their opponent’s will in games, as teams get disheartened and proceed to self-destruct. 

*DETROIT PISTONS’ NOTES*

*•* Get physical with Cleveland. Throw the shooters off by imitidating them and relentlessly chasing them. Take LeBron’s supporting cast out of the game and make LeBron play all by himself.

*•* Force turnovers and proceed to score off them. Try to make Cleveland do too much, then bust up their rhythm. 

*OVERVIEW*

The Cavaliers are edging closer to the 50 win plateau, as LeBron James' campaign for MVP grows stronger. But doubters still dislike Cleveland’s prospects in the postseason and some still doubt LeBron’s talent. With this game on national television, every fan and every hater alike will catch it. Therefore, it's vital that Cleveland makes a good showing of themselves. Cleveland has shown they can hang and beat the elite teams on any given night - if Cleveland could pull this one out, it would be huge.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This game is a Rosen article waiting to happen.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

LeBron has shut up just about every critic and his conquest will continue with Detroit. Pistons are going down baby! LeBron has a killer instinct right now and he simply will not be stopped. I predict a W, a killer performance from LeBron, and of course...the MVP trophy.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Lineup questions arise late for Cavs*












> *Lineup questions arise late for Cavs*
> *Brown is reluctant to make changes*
> 
> Wednesday, April 12, 2006
> ...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Biggest...game...of...the...year (in terms of LeBron winning MVP, to become the youngest ever).



Benedict_Boozer said:


> This game is a Rosen article waiting to happen.


lmao, yup.


----------



## Nocioni (May 23, 2005)

Ben wallace owns the cavs HEHEHEHEHE


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

statement game. Have to play them if we get past the second round. Put some doubt in their minds.

As for starting not starting Hughes. I think it would be a disaster to bench Flip. If you start Hughes it should be in place of Snow. Not Flip. Benching Flip was how McMillan lost Flip for the Sonics, and plus Larry hasn't played better than Flip yet.

Plus having Larry off the bench with Damon and Donyell--is devastating to opposing teams.

I think it's too late to shake things up. Everyone seems to be comfortable and has a role right now. Putting Larry back in the starting lineup would be a ballsy move on Brown's part.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

i don't like Mike B's idea of sitting Lebron down for long streches. He needs to keep playing big minutes IMO. The last thing we want is throw him out of his rythm. He hasn't shown any lapses due to fatigue in quite some time.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I really think Hughes would understand not starting. He is still getting 25 minutes +, I know you usually say a player cannot lose his starting job due too injury. But the way flip has played you cant give it back to Hughes just because he is back. He is still alittle rusty, I think Flip starts but Larry will tend to take the majority of the minutes coming into the playoffs being the more experienced player.

But also, Damon Jones was not fit into that article and I think its crucial that we play him, with Flip/Bron.. Bron/Hughes... Hughes/Flip he can just sit and kill teams from beyond the arc with our penetrating guards. I dont think we should ever see a lineup of Damon and Eric on the floor from here on out because of Hughes return.

Agree or disagree?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I like the idea of Hughes coming off the bench but still getting 30+ minutes: he can be the backup PG, SG, AND SF  and play all 3 well. In crunch time, we would have Flip, Larry, and Lebron out there: all good


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Honestly I think Brown should just stick with the rotation. If we keep winning, Hughes might not like it, but I doubt he complains if he gets 30+ mins. 

You can't risk losing Flip either, need him confident in his role and status on the team.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> I really think Hughes would understand not starting. He is still getting 25 minutes +, I know you usually say a player cannot lose his starting job due too injury. But the way flip has played you cant give it back to Hughes just because he is back. He is still alittle rusty, I think Flip starts but Larry will tend to take the majority of the minutes coming into the playoffs being the more experienced player.
> 
> But also, Damon Jones was not fit into that article and I think its crucial that we play him, with Flip/Bron.. Bron/Hughes... Hughes/Flip he can just sit and kill teams from beyond the arc with our penetrating guards. I dont think we should ever see a lineup of Damon and Eric on the floor from here on out because of Hughes return.
> 
> Agree or disagree?


I agreed with a previous post by future, in which he said we cannot take flip out of the starting lineup. If you want to insert Larry into the lineup, do it at the expense of Snow, not Flip. This isn't a motivated by pure "talent" (because I think Larry is more talented overall), but I think Flip is in a "homey" place right now, and fits into what we're doing to a T. We can't mess that up. Snow is the one guy in the lineup whose absence would not be negative. 

I have progressively changed my view on Damon Jones. He's very useful for our offense, and can knock down the 3 better than anyone on the team. Sure, he has some droughts, but more likely than not, if you leave him open he'll make the shot.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

djones is crazy with his fastbreak 3s. Dmarshall will come around too.. People fail to realize this but we play the detroit pistons good or better than anyone in the whole league, we just match up well, because we play somewhat poor d but the pistons offense isnt that potent, and we can go halfcourt set with z + the zone busters


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Detroit Pistons Preview (click on picture)*


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Detroit Pistons Preview (click on picture)*

If LeBron puts up big numbers in a win tonight... book him as the MVP. Yeah Boy!!!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Yahoo! | NBA | Cleveland Cavaliers/Detroit Pistons Preview (click on picture)*

LeBron threw down some thunder on that dunk.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Why does Snow keep going to Flip instead of LeBron on the break?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Not sure about that decision on the fast break by Eric. Flip is not a known 3 point gunner. And you had Lebron streaking down the left. Eric should know better.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Like A Breath said:


> Why does Snow keep going to Flip instead of LeBron on the break?


ha. great minds think a like at the same time.

I think he's trying to get Flip going, but you can't be dumb about it.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Sup with Bron's hand?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> ha. great minds think a like at the same time.
> 
> I think he's trying to get Flip going, but you can't be dumb about it.


Some fan once said Snow's attitude has gotten questionable as of late. He sometimes gets angry and pouts when taken out of games and now this passing issue. All I can say is he better shape up or whatever PG Cleveland can trade/draft will take his spot next year.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Sup with Bron's hand?


LeBron has a cut on his left hand and the team couldn't stop the bleeding. That's why it's taped up. It's not serious though.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

And 1 By James, Amazing Strenght.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

wow... cmon lebron wtf was that


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

remy23 said:


> Some fan once said Snow's attitude has gotten questionable as of late. He sometimes gets angry and pouts when taken out of games and now this passing issue. All I can say is he better shape up or whatever PG Cleveland can trade/draft will take his spot next year.


Damon Jones and Larry Hughes will take his spot this year.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Kind of a cruddy close to the first quarter. Just lost composure in the final minute. The Cavs need to be more aggressive.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

0 defense being played, cavs down by 8 at the end of 1


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

I really think that if we played lebron at the PF he could do some damage... theres no one that cna stop him .


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

does donyell realise that he dosent have to shoot the 3 everytime he touches the ball beyond the 3 pt line.?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bill Walton is right. Offensive rebounding is the problem right now. The Pistons are doing some, the Cavs are doing none.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

I can now offically say Larry hughes was a horrible signing


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

0-10 from our guards. WTF?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

quench23 said:


> I can now offically say Larry hughes was a horrible signing


He'll be a good signing when he's healthy and in rhythm. He's front rimming a lot of his shots--which is a sure sign that his legs are there yet. Timing is hard to get going. Give him time. We've yet to see the real Larry Hughes in Cleveland.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

quench23 said:


> I can now offically say Larry hughes was a horrible signing


Way to jump the gun there, sparky!!! He's returning from 2 surgeries... lol, cut the man some slack and let him find his rythm.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I ****ing hate Rip Hamilton and his stupid mask.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

damon jones just took it to the hole. 

R O F L


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Haha. YEAH! GET HIM ANDY!


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

statement by AV 

<3 AV


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

Rofl Flagerant 2? Are You ****ing Joking Me ?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Andy kicked out of the game.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> I ****ing hate Rip Hamilton and his stupid mask.


Yeah... me too... but some people hate LeBron because he wears that symbol on his chest, and has that thing flowing off his shoulders:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Whatever. That's a statement. That's payback *****es. That's for Z baby!


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

the cavs just plain suck without lbj


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland - LBJ = Lottery


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

What the **** is Eric Snow's problem?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I mean, Snow looks like a scared little rookie out there. And he keeps missing Lebron cutting to the basket. He can't get the offense started. It's pathetic.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Snow does look bad. That's why as far as I'm concerned, most of the PG's in the draft next year can play better than this. Eric can bring back the Philly Snow every once in a blue moon. Outside of that, I'm not impressed with his play.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Cavs need to just forget about this first half and come out in the second half and play like they know they can.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Sucks cause I was actually excited about this game.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I hate Cleveland getting into holes and trying to climb out of them. If Cleveland was facing a 10-point setback, a comeback would be realistic. But when the doors have been blown off the joint like they have been tonight, even The Comeback Cavs at their finest, couldn't come back from this.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

They just can't hit anything...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The problem is...a loss like this...can undo the last 12 games. Just what we didn't want...this team slumping into the playoffs.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Blah my thoughts: we looked really bad with Lebron out of the lineup.

Gooden has no confidence against Rasheed.

and my biggest cause of concern, Hughes looks really really rust out there


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

How has Prince neutralized Lebron James? 10 points, 12 minutes.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

WoW, i hope they dont play like this in the playoffs


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Could be worse...could be getting blown out by the Sixers at home. Jeez.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

wtf ./.. bonus coverage ..


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

quench23 said:


> wtf ./.. bonus coverage ..



That's when you know it's bad. When they cut away from your game, to show somebody else getting blown out.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Eric Snow sucks now... at least thats what I come away with when watching his game now. He has been ignoring LeBron on the wing on breaks...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Snow missed another easy pass to Bron.

He got beef?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jordan missed the playoffs twice in his career. That was a flat out wrong stat Bill.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> Snow missed another easy pass to Bron.
> 
> He got beef?


That's what I'm thinking...


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> Jordan missed the playoffs twice in his career. That was a flat out wrong stat Bill.


Yeah, when he was a 39 and 40 year old... no one really cared about the Wizard Jordan years. He was usually hurt anyway. And at times he still dominated.. lol


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Man. Maybe Larry maybe needs to loosen his headband or something.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The fact Snow still sees playing time after pulling this stunt is beyond me. Remember when someone said Snow=Rondo? Snow doesn't equal that. Snow=petty beef and agenda


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The MAMBA said:


> Yeah, when he was a 39 and 40 year old... no one really cared about the Wizard Jordan years. He was usually hurt anyway. And at times he still dominated.. lol


And Lebron missed the playoffs when he was 18-20 years old. Just the opposite end of the spectrum.

Some of the Bulls teams Jordan made the playoffs on would not have made the playoffs in the current east.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

So I'm not the only one who thinks Snow has something personal going on. It looks like he and Bron are beefing out there on the court.


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

OMG
this is no good
The Cavs shooting 30.2%?

No one is making shots.

I say just give Lebron the ball and let him shoot for the rest of the game.
No one but him is making shots. This is ridiculous


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

We're lucky James can recover from hits and injuries like this.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Woo night goes from bad to worse.
Hopefully this will allow Brown to sit Lebron and rest him for the playoffs. Last thing we want is nagging ankle injuries in the playoffs.

Larry Hughes should use this time to find his game.


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

Not good that Lebron is going to the locker room...hopefully its just a precautionary measure, he didnt look like he was limping too bad. Hopefully Lebron sits out the rest of this game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think it's like with Z, if this game meant anything, they would let him play on it. But as it stands, he should sit this game and tomorrow--hell let him sit for the rest of next week too. Nobody is going to vote for him for MVP now. Might as well just get ready for the playoffs. Let Larry Hughes take the extra minutes to try and get his rhythm.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

well....

LBJtoLJ told me earlier today that tonight was a "statement game", I guess it was?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Man. Hughes has to be getting frustrated. Nothing will go down for him, and it's been like that since he came back.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

quench23 said:


> I can now offically say Larry hughes was a horrible signing


And your the one who flipped out on Larry shooting the shot in NYC, and then proceeded to say we were going to lose in NJ before the game even happened.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

is it just me or does lebron walk weird? is he flat footed ( im not saying that because i saw him walking in the locker room. ) but seriously, im tlaking about when hes just walking on the court, or normally, his feet look like one of them cartoon characters.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> well....
> 
> LBJtoLJ told me earlier today that tonight was a "statement game", I guess it was?


That's why I'm superstitious with this team. When people predict Cleveland is going to beat somebody or talk about how much of a statement a certain game will be, it usually results in a loss for Cleveland.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> well....
> 
> LBJtoLJ told me earlier today that tonight was a "statement game", I guess it was?


That couldnt more of a false statement... not sure any of those words came out of my mouth.

And i believe i said sucks the game doesnt mean much.. both clinched our playoff spots, ending our 4 game road trip. And Brown has been talking about trying to reduce Lebrons minutes.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Its a shame 2 b/c LeBron comes out to play every night and 2day the only person who came out with him is Zydrunas Ilgauskas...They need to have everyone committed and focused or else they are gonna get ran in the playoffs. I honestly believe the Cavs can beat the Pistons in a 7-game series but they're gonna have to turn the corner here and git this ***-whoopin outta their systems.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Detroit 96, Cleveland 73*


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I was working showed up late and missed most of the game. I can tell it was a blowout from the beginning but what was this 'fighting' and 'yelling' between Snow and Lebron about that Shaq_Diesel was telling me??????

please


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> I was working showed up late and missed most of the game. I can tell it was a blowout from the beginning but what was this 'fighting' and 'yelling' between Snow and Lebron about that Shaq_Diesel was telling me??????
> 
> please


I wouldn't call it so much yelling (a little talking but that was small potatoes). The real issue is that Snow was simply being a complete ******* on several occasions and refused to pass the ball to LeBron when he was wide open in transition (and an open, streaking, cutting James on the move means dunks or and-1 type plays).


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> Some of the Bulls teams Jordan made the playoffs on would not have made the playoffs in the current east.


I don't know about all that. You can't really compare, so say for sure. It's a "what if" scenario.
Because from 1987-1998 the Bulls were always in the elite spectrum of teams.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> And Lebron missed the playoffs when he was 18-20 years old. Just the opposite end of the spectrum.


I understand, but there is also a fundamental difference. Jordan's skills were in rapid decline, and he couldn't rely on his body, and he was always battling knee injuries...
Comparing Mike not leading the Wizards to the playoffs as a 40 year old man is WORLD of difference in comparison to a dominating, young, physical prime young man in LeBron not leading his team to the playoffs within his first two years. No one should expect ANY 40 year old to take a team by themselves to the playoffs. There is a difference, you can't conceed that? I mean, it is more logical to believe a young, skillful, and able body of an 18-20 year old man is alot more reliable than an over the hill, declinging superstar (no matter how great he used to be).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The MAMBA said:


> I understand, but there is also a fundamental difference. Jordan's skills were in rapid decline, and he couldn't rely on his body, and he was always battling knee injuries...
> Comparing Mike not leading the Wizards to the playoffs as a 40 year old man is WORLD of difference in comparison to a dominating, young, physical prime young man in LeBron not leading his team to the playoffs within his first two years. No one should expect ANY 40 year old to take a team by themselves to the playoffs. There is a difference, you can't conceed that? I mean, it is more logical to believe a young, skillful, and able body of an 18-20 year old man is alot more reliable than an over the hill, declinging superstar (no matter how great he used to be).


Lebron's body while young and athletic--he was still a teenager expected to carry a 17 win team to the promised land. Jordan was able to go to nursery school under Dean Smith, do you think coming straight out of high school Jordan could have carried the Bulls to the playoffs? Out of high school his game was completely raw. An 18-21 yr old Lebron kills an 18-21 yr old Jordan. There's just no comparison.

And Jordan didn't win his first championship until what--28? If it takes Lebron that long, people will have already labeled him a bust.

We're seeing something new here. Nobody has ever played the game like Lebron does. His style is his own, and he'll write his own history. If he wins 10 championships, no one will give a **** about the years he missed the playoffs.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Oh, and didn't John Stockton take the Jazz to the playoffs at 40? Didn't he make the playoffs every year of his career?

John Stockton> Michael Jordan?

Magic won a title in his first year. Michael didn't even win a series in the playoffs.

Magic> Michael?

You can set these things up any way you want. None is better than the rest.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i hate injuries. :dead: 

dont worry cavs fans, we must unite (Heat and Cavs) in order to destroy the power that is Detroit!!! :banana:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jason Williams/Payton/DJ
Dwayne Wade/Hughes
Lebron James
ZO/Gooden/Haslem
Shaq/Z/Anderson

That would be pretty cool.

Mike Brown's face on Pat Riley's body.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Jason Williams/Payton/DJ
> Dwayne Wade/Hughes
> Lebron James
> ZO/Gooden/Haslem
> ...


LOL, Its over!

Dont forget we need Homecourt advantage. South Beach can be enough to distract Detroit. lol


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 04/13/2006 | Cavs routed, James injured*












> *Cavs routed, James injured*
> *LeBron sustains sprained left ankle, probably will miss Knicks game tonight*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> ...


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

_“I just fouled him and he came down on top of me and I just threw him away,'' Varejao said. “I have nothing personal against him.''_
Did anyone see whether he had a straight face when he said this? cause if he did? we have ourselves a new pokerface champion....lol


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

remy23 said:


> I wouldn't call it so much yelling (a little talking but that was small potatoes). The real issue is that Snow was simply being a complete ******* on several occasions and refused to pass the ball to LeBron when he was wide open in transition (and an open, streaking, cutting James on the move means dunks or and-1 type plays).


So as my house was trying to tell me what happened Lebron and Snow were screaming at each other while even Lebron and Mike Brown argued a bit. I never saw it on the ESPN take 2 at 3:00am (coulda been b/c I was drunk back from the bar) But thats besides the points I did see the AV foul on Sheed and for him to get kicked out is crazy!!!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> And your the one who flipped out on Larry shooting the shot in NYC, and then proceeded to say we were going to lose in NJ before the game even happened.


 The dude is just very rusty right now. He actually was able to get himself open several time but his timing just looks off.

Almost a good thing that they'll be forced to sit Lebron and give Larry more time.

Hughes was playing very well before he went down for surgery: I'm not sure how anyone can at this point say he was a horrible signing. Give him some time


----------

